# Sexy Sex



## robin (Aug 24, 2008)

After being married for so long the sex was not nearly as hot as it was when we first got married. I hear so many couples experience this same issue, which many time leads to other issues. I think when sex isn't as spicy no one should loose hope. About 6 months ago I picked up a wonderful book that has brought the sexy back in our sex, which did not include porn or vibrators which is actually one of the worse things you can do in the long run for the relationship. The tips in the book continue to help but I am always up for more ideas. I thought it would be great for everyone to share their suggestions on what has worked for them without getting graphic.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure I will bite, what book?

draconis


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

*They Saved Many Of My Relationships in The Past. Maybe They can Help Yours.*


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

draconis said:


> Sure I will bite, what book?
> 
> draconis


drac---
you dove head first into that, bud


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Ashley (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL :lol: oh no.. that one is too good! LOL!

who was it? His wife? :lol: :rofl:


----------

